# can't install adobe flash player 9



## amen665 (Apr 16, 2009)

i had flash player 9 on my mac os x 10.2.8 then for some reason its gone and i cant play videos.i tried reinstalling it but im only getting the file not the pkg.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 16, 2009)

Go here:

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/

Select "Macintosh OS X 10.1 - 10.3".

Download Flash 9 and install.


----------



## zerokool (May 15, 2009)

Eldiablo...that doesn't work either!!  I am in the same boat. Just not even 5 minutes ago I was watching flash video's then I went to another one and POOF!! it says I have to install flash 9 to view So I go to adobe and all it is giving me is the files!! no PKG!!


----------



## zerokool (May 15, 2009)

Windows would never do this, this should be on the darn mac commercial:

"Hi I'm a mac and I crash more than windows millennium ever did" 
"Hi I'm a PC and I can play games! and you don't need a whole new operating system just to get the latest flash player!"


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 15, 2009)

Your Mac is crashing because of the Flash plugin -- which is engineered and programmed by Adobe, not Apple.

You're blaming the wrong entity if you're blaming Apple for the crashing.  Hell, _I_ could write an app that crashes a web browser instantly -- is that Apple's fault?  Or mine?

Not to mention that 10.2 was released almost 7 years ago -- I think that's plenty of time for Adobe to expect that people would have upgraded to a more recent operating system.  They can't support all operating systems going back forever -- sometimes you just have to move forward along with them, and for the low price of OS X, you could upgrade your Mac's operating system _twice_ for the price of _one_ Microsoft upgrade.


----------



## zerokool (May 15, 2009)

Actually my g5 crashes more than my g4 but my g4 quits everytime right before finishing the os x upgrade so is that apples fault? yes. Plus, 10.2 has more software that I need to do my work and if I went to 10.4 I would loose it all because they got rid of it.

But still, where did my flash player disappear too? and why can't I find an installer? All I can find are the binaries and I put those in my browsers plug in folder but still nothing. mac < pc


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 15, 2009)

I just tried the page I linked to earlier in this thread and it works fine for me, on all three of my systems.  

Select "Mac OS X 10.1 - 10.3", click "download", and a DMG is downloaded.  When I mount that DMG, I see the Flash installer.

What, exactly, is happening on your end that is different from this?  Can you post screenshots of the screens you're seeing, and how they differ from my experience?


----------



## zerokool (May 15, 2009)

when I mount that dmg it only has 2 files inside: Flash Player.plugin & flashplayer.xpt


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 15, 2009)

Drag both of those files to either /Library/Internet Plug-Ins (to install the plugin for ALL users) or to ~/Library/Internet Plug-Ins (to install for only the current user).

After that, quit and relaunch Firefox, Safari or Opera (the only three browsers that Adobe says are compatible with that plugin) and see if it works.


----------



## zerokool (May 15, 2009)

[


----------



## zerokool (May 15, 2009)

I just opened my /library/internet plugins folder and they were already there. I tried to overwrite them and it won't let me overwrite the flash player.plugin even though I have the admin account.


----------



## zerokool (May 15, 2009)

duh, I had the browser open. I got them copied in there now. the site I was visiting still says I need flash 9 or later. but youtube works so I dunno. thanks for your quick help!


----------



## Nanina (Jul 4, 2009)

I had the same problem as zerokool; it was giving me a major headache. Did my 50millionth (give or take a mil) search for possible solutions, & found this thread. Dragged the files, as per ElDiablo's instruction and, voila.  
Well, at least YouTube & the Yahoo chat thingy are working anyway; that's a start.
So, I had to register here so I could say "Thank you, ElDiablo"!

Have macosx bookmarked now. One positive to the whole flash player thing:  I found this site! 



ElDiabloConCaca said:


> ...
> Not to mention that 10.2 was released almost 7 years ago -- I think that's plenty of time for Adobe to expect that people would have upgraded to a more recent operating system.  They can't support all operating systems going back forever -- sometimes you just have to move forward along with them, and for the low price of OS X, you could upgrade your Mac's operating system _twice_ for the price of _one_ Microsoft upgrade.



I've been wanting to upgrade for sooo long now... Can't afford it yet *sigh*. Hopefully soon.


----------



## macisbetter4you (Jul 21, 2009)

*I did the same thing i had to subscribe because im having the same issue and only because i lost one of my Tiger Cd's otherwise ill be running 10.4 instead of 10.3.....I have tried draging into the internet folders then re-start the computer and nothing still same thing....i need to update my flash player.....also notice the files that open after the DMG is complete they look like 2 blank pages....Does it supposed to look like this?





*


----------



## candies (Aug 14, 2009)

I come across this kind of problem that when i download Adobe Flash Player, it is just file and plugin.  You can download Adobe Flash Player and install it according instructions.


----------



## art789 (Aug 31, 2009)

I BLAME THE MEDIA!!!! lol


----------



## richtrek (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the same problem.

What occurs is that folder opens and I am directed to simply drag internet plug-in files to the internet plug-in folder in the Mac OS folder.  However, there is NO program image mounted on the desktop, etc.  

At present I have a version of flash player from 2004.  Its image is mounted.  the 2004 program saves as ".fla"  The latest version saves flash files as ".flv"  The 2004 will not open ".flv" files.  

It seems that because there is no flash player 9.2,etc. image mounted that the files default to flash player 7.o from 2004, because that is still the default program.  If a 9.2 image mounted I could CHOOSE this over the 7.0.

Alas, the only thing that occurs when I install is that I am directed to drag files to a folder... and no program image.

By the By, I am running 10.4.11 on my Mac G5.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 27, 2009)

You should not have to drag and drop anything to install Flash player on your system.

Mac OS X 10.4.11 is fully supported with the latest version of the Flash plugin.

Visit this website:

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/

...and choose "Mac OS 10.4 - 10.6" from the "Select an operating system" section.  Download the installer, then double-click the DMG file that was downloaded to "mount" it.  Once mounted, view the mounted disk image, and double-click the "Adobe Flash Player.pkg" file to install.  Follow the instructions, and Flash player will be installed on your system automatically -- no dragging and dropping of anything needed.


----------



## richtrek (Sep 27, 2009)

You have gotten me the farthest so far.

I was able to install flash player following your link and directions.  However, there is still no program image mounted anywhere on my mac.  I have searched adobe flash player and there is no program.  

Also, I put the old Macromedia flash player from 2004 in the trash (I realized that adobe took it over and five years had passed and to get it out).  

Now, the files I have with ".flv" do not respond at all.

I appreciate the help so far.


----------



## art789 (Sep 27, 2009)

have you tried googling "how to open flv file in imac G5?   sometiems that gives a good answer.  sorry if i dont know what im talking about. good luck


----------



## richtrek (Sep 27, 2009)

Dude789,

You rock!  

Using your question finally led to a forum where someone suggested installing something called, "perian."  It is an add on to Quicktime.  Once it is downloaded you open Quicktime to open the ".flv" files!

It is interesting that with all the other searches perian never came up.

Thanks for the suggestion!

Richtrek


----------



## art789 (Sep 27, 2009)

you mean me? art789?? me? did i do something good? well whatever i did, im glad it could
be of some help to someone. good luck !! and peace!


----------



## dsajems (Oct 19, 2009)

ok i tried the link you had and it came up fine but it wouldnt let me click continue the continue button was there but when i clicked nothing happend


----------

